# endlers livebearers?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have recently become interested in these guys because I saw them in the store and I am amazed at how small they are! Does anyone here keep them or know about them? What are their care requirements?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Pretty closely related to guppies.
A member of my aquarium club keeps them.
Swampriver Aquatics

R


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Do they come in fancy colors or tail types? Or are the color variations ones that occur in the wild?

Thanks for the link rickey, very informative!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally, I think the wild colours are the prettiest, but you can get hybrids (crossed with guppies) that have longer tails. You can also get different colour schemes, as it were.

They thrive in harder water with a higher pH, preferably planted. If you go for a mixed group, make sure you have at least 2 females to every male, because the males will otherwise harass the females to death.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been wanting a trio or so of these for a while and have owned them before, but since I've been having a hard time finding females around here I haven't gotten any yet. Like bomba, I think the wild coloration is beautiful without mixing any guppy genes in. 

Apparently they breed like mad...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My personal opinion would be :
The males fascinating and beautiful but the females are oversized and ugly  They also breed faster than rabbits...
If you only keep males they could make a fascinating addition to your tank 

A smaller live bearer is the least killifish (H. formosa). They are however, exponentially less colorful XD

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

But if you get females with your makes you get even more endlers! Hahaha... If that's what you want. 

You can get gold morphs of least killies, ao. More colorful I think, but I've never owned them. Least killies are on my list though.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I agree that the wild endler colors are the prettiest.

Least killifish, huh? I'll have to look that up! Sounds amazingly small...


----------

